# Rechtsanwalt T.



## Vakilandor (27 April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe und eine gute Freundin haben gleichzeitig folgende Mail bekommen:



> ***********************************************************
> Anwaltskanzlei T.
> RA O. T.
> Rheiner Landstraße 197
> ...



Den Anhang haben wir nicht geöffnet, weil wir Angst vor einem Schadprogramm haben.

Sollen wir die Mail einfach ignorieren oder in irgendeiner Weise gegen diesen Rechtsanwalt vorgehen?
Muss noch dazu sagen, weder ich noch meine Freundin waren jemals auf dieser Seite, geschweige denn, dass wir irgendeinen Vertrag geschlossen haben!

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt T.*

Das ist ein billiger Spam, ohne Bestand - siehe HIER!


----------



## Vakilandor (27 April 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt T.*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Werd die Mail einfach löschen!


----------



## conair2004 (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt T.*

So etwas muss generell per Post verschickt werden und nicht per e-mail.


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt T.*

@ conair, du hast das immer noch nicht verstanden, gelle? Diese E-Mails sind ein Fake und kommen (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) nicht vom besagte RA, siehe > HIER <.
Darüber hinaus ist es jedem selbst überlassen, welchen Weg er für den Versand von Rechnungen/Mahnungen wählt, es sollten lediglich die erforderlichen Angaben enthalten sein.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt T.*

Über die Auftraggeber dieses sympatischen Advokaten ist auch ein Bericht in der aktuellen Finanztest/Stiftung Warentest Ausgabe  :

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/computer_telefon/meldung/1532381/1532381.html


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt T.*

...aber was hat das mit diesem Thema hier zu tun?


----------



## technofreak (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt T.*

nichts, außerdem im falschen Unterforum

verschoben und  geschlossen


----------

